# New member:new (to me!) motorhome



## Richardn (Oct 8, 2009)

Not everyones cup of tea, but bought for less than a reasonable 20 yr old Hymer a class







,









,





,


----------



## suej (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice.. Definately a home from home!! Hope you enjoy lots of happy times away in her/it.  Sue


----------



## kenny richards (Oct 8, 2009)

nice camper matey


----------



## Randonneur (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

What make and model is it?, what engine has it got?,


----------



## Richardn (Oct 8, 2009)

It's a Gulf Stream Sunsport 32' with a normally aspirated 6.2 Chevy Diesel


----------



## JoandNick (Oct 8, 2009)

very nice lovely vehicle


----------



## ajs (Oct 8, 2009)

Richardn said:


> It's a Gulf Stream Sunsport 32' with a normally aspirated 6.2 Chevy Diesel


 
 8 mpg  or worse???

 regards 
aj


----------



## coolasluck (Oct 8, 2009)

ajs said:


> 8 mpg  or worse???
> 
> regards
> aj






At that mileage and fuel the way it is that would piss all over my retirement plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That would do less than my large blown whistling chevy engine that was in my hot rod.
Very nice though


----------



## Geoff.W (Oct 8, 2009)

ajs said:


> 8 mpg  or worse???
> 
> regards
> aj



I get 15 MPG out of my "C" class with a TH400 gearbox.

 I would think that with a 4L/80 box and the more aerodynamic "A"class body he should get 18 - 20 MPG.


----------



## ajs (Oct 8, 2009)

Geoff.W said:


> I get 15 MPG out of my "C" class with a TH400 gearbox.
> 
> I would think that with a 4L/80 box and the more aerodynamic "A"class body he should get 18 - 20 MPG.


 

 if that great thing does 20mpg pottering around the countryside then he's got the bargin of the century....

 i want 1 

 regards 
aj


----------



## frostybow (Oct 22, 2009)

she looks great we used to have a fleetwood flair 7.4 v8 15 mpg converted it to gas then toured around europe in it for 8 months it was like living in luxury and you can get lots of beer in those fridges. have a great time


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2009)

ajs said:


> if that great thing does 20mpg pottering around the countryside then he's got the bargin of the century....
> 
> i want 1
> 
> ...



Me Too !!!I only get between 23 and 28 Mpg from my Fiat 2.8 tdi CI eouro riviera.

A very nice looking van ( yours I mean not mine)

Channa


----------

